# Zziplex Powertex Bass 12ft 8



## Offsprey32080 (Aug 9, 2020)

Zziplex Powertex Bass 12ft 8
Possibly the best lite shore/Bass rod ever made, very slim very versertile action making it ideal for casting large soft crab baits etc. 8ft Tip and 5ft Butt casting wt 2-5oz. You will find yourself using this more and more as a normal shore rod for many situations, and light to hold.
The rods is good condition used a handful of times. The blue x- floc has a few scuffs due to rod holder. 475.00
Rod built with high end Fuji components be custom rod builder.


----------

